# That one album: Just a fun thread



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Whats a band or singer that had maybe that one iconic album and its the only one you listen to? Maybe they had other great music but its just the one album you're interested in.

Here's a few of mine:

Uriah Heep: Demons and Wizards
Jackson Brown: Runnin' on Empty
Deep Purple: Machine Head
Led Zeppelin: Houses of the Holy
Muse: Absolution


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> Uriah Heep: Demons and Wizards
> Deep Purple: Machine Head
> Led Zeppelin: Houses of the Holy


Good selections

Mine,

ELP - Brain Salad Surgery
Yes - Fragile
Queen - II
Rainbow - Rising
Kansas - Point of Know Return


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Gram Parsons: Grievous Angels
Moon Martin: Shots From a Cold Nightmare
JJ Cale: Naturally
Cowboy Junkies: The Trinity Session


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Frank Marino & Mahogany Rush - Tales of the Unexpected 

Klaatu - 3:47 EST

Randy Newman - Sail Away

Deep Purple - Machine Head

Yes - Fragile

Cheap Trick - Live at Budokan

Black Sabbath - Paranoid


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Fleetwood Mac- Rumors . I seldom listen to it but it is the only one the band did that is epic.
Metallica - Black
Def Leppard- Hysteria


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2019)

Distortion said:


> Fleetwood Mac- Rumors


Arrrgh! Please no!

Years ago, prior to buying our house, we lived in a 5th floor apartment with a sweet old lady as a neighbour.
She passed away and her grandson and his girlfriend took over the lease.
For more than a year (what seemed like forever), that's the only album we heard through the wall.
Over and over and over ..


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Faith no more - Album of the year
Megadeth - Youthanasia
STP - Core
Soundgarden - Superunknown
RHCP - Blood Sugar Sex Magik

I've listened to their other stuff but those are unique to me and have been in my playlist forever


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Merlin said:


> Frank Marino & Mahogany Rush - Tales of the Unexpected
> 
> *Klaatu - 3:47 EST*
> 
> ...


Ah yes the Klaatu album. Forgot about that one. I've tried to listen to the other Klaatu albums but they're just not good. I do listen to 3:47 EST quite often though.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Distortion said:


> Fleetwood Mac- Rumors





laristotle said:


> Arrrgh! Please no! ..that's the only album we heard through the wall. Over and over and over ..


@laristotle I was briefly associated with a woman who only wanted to listen to Rumours, over & over.
Don't kill me, I swear it wasn't us - we were in a basement apt.
Maybe she moved on to that grandson though.

I love a lot of albums by these bands/artists, but these albums feel exceptional sometimes because they get you right there, in the gut:
THE WHO - QUADROPHENIA
STEVIE WONDER - SONGS IN THE KEY OF LIFE
BLACK SABBATH - PARANOID
BECK - MELLOW GOLD
DIRE STRAITS - DIRE STRAITS
KATE BUSH - THE KICK INSIDE
KING CRIMSON - RED
POLICE - GHOST IN THE MACHINE
BOB DYLAN - DESIRE
BRUCE COCKBURN - STEALING FIRE, no DANCING IN THE DRAGON'S JAWS, no IN THE FALLING DARK, damn.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

CathodeRay said:


> @laristotle I was briefly associated with a woman who only wanted to listen to Rumours, over & over.
> Don't kill me, I swear it wasn't us - we were in a basement apt.
> Maybe she moved on to that grandson though.
> 
> ...


Interesting list; I pretty much only listen to In The Court of the Crimson King, but Discipline is worth the time, though to me it’s the same band in name only.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Alan Parsons Tales of Mystery and Imagination
Black Sabbath Sabbotage
Rush Hemispheres
Genesis Foxtrot
Pink Floyd Wish you Were Here
Deep Purple Machine Head


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

laristotle said:


> For more than a year (what seemed like forever), that's the only album we heard through the wall.
> Over and over and over ..


my sister , every day after school till going to bed ... "the sound of music" .. on automatic repeat
she eventually wore through the needle and thankfully destroyed the record one day ....

we replaced the needle and she took up "alvin and the chipmunks xmas album" as her favourite .... *#*(


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Great lists. I have a few that I still go back to after all these years

The Allman Brothers Band (the first album, with whipping post)
Stevie Ray Vaughn Couldn’t stand the Weather
Led Zeppelin Physical Graffiti
Jimi Hendrix Are you Experienced
Steely Dan Aja and Gaucho
Free Fire and Water
CCR Willy and the Poor Boys
Jeff Beck Truth
Cream Wheels of Fire


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't really listen to albums. I listen to songs.

Typically every album of artists I like has at least a few good songs on it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guncho said:


> I don't really listen to albums. I listen to songs.
> 
> Typically every album of artists I like has at least a few good songs on it.


If you're listening to modern commercial stuff then I'd agree. Most modern music I probably wouldn't find one good song worth listening to. From my time the artists were much more talented and could write a whole album worth of good songs.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Guncho said:


> I don't really listen to albums. I listen to songs.
> 
> Typically every album of artists I like has at least a few good songs on it.


If it ain't the radio, I almost always listen to full albums.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Paranoid: I heard it for the first time on headphones when I was in grade 8. 

Then it would be all the Tull albums up to about Passion Play or Too Old To Rock & Roll.

After that it was southern rock like the Tucker’s and Charlie Daniels. Then crossed into bluegrass.

Throughout all of that Johnny Winter was a constant and would be my all time favourite player ever; can’t say enough about him - he was the real deal in the long of blues men. Clapton was a decent blues player but not a blues man like Muddy, Lightnin or Winter.

These days I don’t listen to music all that much unless I’m trying to learn it. So mostly just look for songs on the tube.

That said, I don’t watch television or anything just come home and play my guitar and work on songs that I like.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> If you're listening to modern commercial stuff then I'd agree. Most modern music I probably wouldn't find one good song worth listening to. From my time the artists were much more talented and could write a whole album worth of good songs.


I find the attitude of "if every song on an album isn't great than I won't listen to a song even if it's a good song" strange.

Its probably a difference as well as to how people from your generation listen to music. You put on an album. I say "Spotify play Tom Petty", etc.

If you only listen to albums where every single entire song is great, that would severely limit your listening choices.

How old are you? I'm 46.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2019)

I grew up with vinyl.
Put the needle down on the first song, let it play through.
Now, I'll turn on the computer and play the entire catalogue of a band while I'm surfing the net.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

There hasn’t ever been ONE album for me but there have been a handful of hugely significant albums over the course of my life. Some highlights...in no particular order. 

Rush - 2112
Meatloaf - Bat Out of Hell
The Beatles - Magical Mystery Tour
10,000 Maniacs - In My Tribe
U2 - The Joshua Tree
The Smiths - Meat Is Murder
Derek and the Dominoes - Layla and Other Assorted Love Songs
John Lennon - Double Fantasy

I’m sure there are more...


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Maiden - Live After Death


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

This thread made me stop and think. Do you remember the days when music wasn’t something that was on while you were doing other things? You weren’t playing along, or working, or driving or...whatever. Listening to the music WAS the activity. Lying on your bedroom floor album cover in hand, reading the liner notes and looking at the pictures...for the thousandth time. Just listening.

Now whenever I’m listening I’m always multitasking. I never seem to have the time to just sit and listen for 40 minutes...not to mention hours. Plus I really miss the album covers, info and art work.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> This thread made me stop and think. Do you remember the days when music wasn’t something that was on while you were doing other things? You weren’t playing along, or working, or driving or...whatever. Listening to the music WAS the activity. Lying on your bedroom floor album cover in hand, reading the liner notes and looking at the pictures...for the thousandth time. Just listening.
> 
> Now whenever I’m listening I’m always multitasking. I never seem to have the time to just sit and listen for 40 minutes...not to mention hours. Plus I really miss the album covers, info and art work.


The drummer from CCMC. I was at his place one night and he kept pulling out recerds and dropping the needle saying listen to this part; then he’d pull out another and do the same thing.

That’s how it was with me too; I’d listen to part of a song bcs that bit was good then move on to whatever else popped into my head.

We did a lot of sitting around and listening to stuff; wasn’t just background but then we were all players so looked at it differently than people who just put something on.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I skipped over all the replies, I’ll go back and read. Great thread.

1. Yes - Close to the Edge. Side 1 is one track, desert island material.

2. Jeff Buckley - Grace. I own pretty much what you can buy that was put to tape. But this album, of mixed tunings, covers and originals, with a hot band who could go with him, oh my. Last Goodbye is my single all time favourite song. That range.

3. Cars debut. Nothing else of theirs is close.

4. Soundgarden - SuperUnknown. More than just the hits, this is a complete package with Cornell at him peak, and all members contributing material, so quite diverse. The couple albums before and one after a good to me, but don’t hit this huge peak. Caveat, I instachange the channel away from Black Hole Sun. Call it overexposure.

5. Many bands, too many to name, greatest hits package, usually the first one.

Oh yeah, grew up an Elton John fan, for me it’s Captain Fantastic and the Brown Dirt Cowboy, or the first greatest hits.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> This thread made me stop and think. Do you remember the days when music wasn’t something that was on while you were doing other things? You weren’t playing along, or working, or driving or...whatever. Listening to the music WAS the activity. Lying on your bedroom floor album cover in hand, reading the liner notes and looking at the pictures...for the thousandth time. Just listening.
> 
> Now whenever I’m listening I’m always multitasking. I never seem to have the time to just sit and listen for 40 minutes...not to mention hours. Plus I really miss the album covers, info and art work.


We used to sit in a friend’s basement smoking dope, listening to records for hours. The only talking was arguing which one to play next.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

There's a few albums that I've listened to extensively and never tire of-

Temple of the Dog
Rise and Shine - The Bears
Discipline - King Crimson
Up to Here - The Tragically Hip
Collosal Head - Los Lobos
Axis Bold as Love- Hendrix

Each of those has something that to me is infinitely listenable for some reason. There are lots more albums that I feel like that about but those 5 sprang to mind first.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not one album at the exclusion of others. Generally if I like one album by an artist I'll like others.

That said, I've probably listened to Get Yer Ya-Ya's Out a hundred times the number I've listened to the other Stones records, many of which I consider masterpieces and have heard countless times. Putting it on again now, it's a gas, gas, gas.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

These are a few of mine that are that one album. There are a number of others. No order of importance xcept Rush and Zep III

Rush - A Farewell to Kings
Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin III
Ozzy - Blizzard of Oz
Black Sabbath - Heaven and Hell
Wide Mouth Mason - Wide Mouth Mason
Judas Priest - British Steel
Iron Maiden - Piece of Mind
Motley Crue - Shout at the Devil
Soundgarden - Down on the Upside
Steve Morse Band - Southern Steel
Opeth: Blackwater Park
Pink Floyd: The Wall
Ayreon: The Human Equation


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

If I like some one or band I usually listen to everything they've done but I suppose,
Iron Butterfly.....In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida. Wore more than one copy out.
Buena Vista Social Club. A friend of mine brought that back from her trip to Cuba. 
@guitarman2......not too sure if our times are the same but I agree with you. If it wasn't the artists them selves writing the song then they had excellent writers.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guncho said:


> I find the attitude of "if every song on an album isn't great than I won't listen to a song even if it's a good song" strange.
> 
> Its probably a difference as well as to how people from your generation listen to music. You put on an album. I say "Spotify play Tom Petty", etc.
> 
> ...


Guncho....when I still had albums and record players I'd put on a record or album from say the mid 50's on a tube amped record player from the same time. The grand daughters would come along and play the same song on spotify or some other internet juke box. Just not the same.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> If I like some one or band I usually listen to everything they've done but I suppose,
> Iron Butterfly.....In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida. Wore more than one copy out.
> Buena Vista Social Club. A friend of mine brought that back from her trip to Cuba.
> @guitarman2......not too sure if our times are the same but I agree with you. If it wasn't the artists them selves writing the song then they had excellent writers.


Modern pop hits, whether it be rock, pop or country for the most part has been written by the same 2 guys since probably the late 90's Lukasz Gottwald and Max Martin.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> Modern pop hits, whether it be rock, pop or country for the most part has been written by the same 2 guys since probably the late 90's Lukasz Gottwald and Max Martin.


Heavan help us.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Heavan help us.


I had no idea you were down with Speaker Knockerz,., cool, man. If you like this tune, check out Freak Hoe off the Married to the Money album.

We lost a good one,., RIP Derek.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a hard time nailing down a favourite of the bands I really love because often the variety of their tunes and sounds are what drew me to them. To pick one would be like choosing a favourite member of the family and that doesn't go over so well so I'm leaving out most of the big name acts. Here are some faves that I prefer of other artists I enjoy.

Alice- Billion Dollar Babies
Elton- Goodbye Yellow Brick Road
Ted - Ted Nugent
Joe Walsh- Best of
Bad Company- Bad Company
Pete Townshend- Empty Glass
Boston- Boston
Peter Gabriel - debut/Car
King Crimson - In the Court of...
Frank Zappa - Overnight Sensation
Aerosmith- Toys in the Attic
INXS - Shabooh Shoobah
Prince - 1999
Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Frank Zappa - Hot Rats,... and a few others
The Paul Butterfield Blues Band - First Album and the second East-West
Jeff Beck - Truth
Johnny Winter - First Album, and Second Winter
Mahavishnu Orchestra - Birds of Fire
Cream - Disraeli Gears and one of the live albums
Jimi Hendrix - all first three albums
Allman Brothers - Live at the Filmore
Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick
McKenna Mendelson Mainline
plus albums by Moe and Umphrey's McGee that I don't remember the names of
... and a half dozen or so others I will slap myself for forgetting since I took my insomnia meds about an hour ago.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2019)

Robert1950 said:


> Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick


Near wore mine out.
And the newspaper too.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Pink Floyd - The Wall
Miles Davis - Kind of Blue
Sarah McLachlan - Afterglow
Genesis - And Then There Were Three
Gary Clark Jr. - Live
Walter Trout - Survivor Blues
Joe Bonamassa - Redemption


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I keep reading other members’ lists in this thread, but keep thinking, but what about this or that album et cetera.

Drawing a blank this morning.

I’m sure there’s one or two but so far I see albums like Yes’ “Fragile” listed and other similar albums that make me wonder, has this person never heard “Close to the Edge”?

Or Alice’s Billion Dollar Babies. What about all of the other Bob Ezrin masterpieces?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2019)

I'm sure that no one's gonna take the time to type 2000+ album titles.
Would you read through such a list?


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I keep reading other members’ lists in this thread, but keep thinking, but what about this or that album et cetera.
> 
> Drawing a blank this morning.
> 
> ...


Hey, it's not that I didn't like Killer or Love it to Death. BDB happened to be one of the first albums I bought at Sam's and it is classic Alice so I named it. I thought about others' preferences for artists that I could name half a dozen more that I liked, but I just left it alone. It's their choice, not mine.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I'm sure that no one's gonna take the time to type 2000+ album titles.
> Would you read through such a list?


Just the way my mind links things I guess. If I think about Deep Purple Machine Head, I automatically also think “Who do We Think We Are”.

Just an observation, not a criticism.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2019)

Milkman said:


> has this person never heard “Close to the Edge”?


For the record, this is #2. along with 'The Yes Album', 'Going for the One', 'Drama', 'Yessongs' etc.

This was our wedding song.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

laristotle said:


> For the record, this is #2. along with 'The Yes Album', 'Going for the One', 'Drama', 'Yessongs' etc.
> 
> This was our wedding song.


Great album...I must have replayed the title track a dozen times after the needle hit the vinyl wondering Howe the guitar sound was created. What did a teen know about electric steel slide guitars in the 70s!


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

I've thought about this and I can't really come up with an answer. 

Any artists I like, I'll admit that I like most of their work as opposed to just one album. 

Granted, most of the recent stuff I've not bought but I think perhaps that's more on me not buying new music now as I've got older as opposed to it being the artist's fault. Maybe. 

As a teen/young adult, for me it was ZZ Top, Aerosmith, David Wilcox and Nugent. 

My ZZ Top buying days ended in the late 90s (I wasn't really enamoured with the XXX album or anything after that) Aerosmith lost me in the mid 90s, Wilcox's stuff after Breakfast At The Cirus didn't appeal to me and Ted's 80-88 range also didn't really grab me (tho his DY years and the albums after that project grabbed my attention).


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

leftysg said:


> Great album...I must have replayed the title track a dozen times after the needle hit the vinyl wondering Howe the guitar sound was created. What did a teen know about electric steel slide guitars in the 70s!


Grow up in a small 'country' town in the 50s and 60s and you had this




 or this 



and this 



The thing with electric steel, especially Santo and Johnny was that it gave you a chance to dance really close to that "one" girl.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Billy Squier first album. Don't Say No...not sure what happened after that.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> my sister , every day after school till going to bed ... "the sound of music" .. on automatic repeat
> she eventually wore through the needle and thankfully destroyed the record one day ....
> 
> we replaced the needle and she took up "alvin and the chipmunks xmas album" as her favourite .... *#*(






Dave at his best. ^)@#


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

leftysg said:


> Boston- Boston


 Good call ,great album but one and done for that band.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

BTW ELO has more than one great album.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I keep reading other members’ lists in this thread, but keep thinking, but what about this or that album et cetera.
> 
> Drawing a blank this morning.
> 
> ...


100%. Regarding Yes I immediately thought that, as well as "The Yes Album" - 3 absolute masterpieces. Currently I am trying to see Relayer for more than just a mess - but I've yet to find the genius. As for Alice, I have been repeating everything from Love It to Death to Billion Dollar Babies in my car and they are just friggin awesome.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Arrrgh! Please no!
> Over and over and over ..
> View attachment 267934


here you gohttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxa851vAJtI


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I interpret the topic to mean a group with a significant body of work, but there is only one release that "works" for me. Full disclosure: I have most CDs released by most of the following. It's just that I now only listen to one favorite. 

REM - Document. Great band , meaningful and important body of work, but I can't be arsed to listen to the rest, unless it comes on radio. 

CHICAGO TRANSIT AUTHORITY - I own everything that Terry Kath played on, but only ever listen to the first one.

U2 - War is the only album I'll put on start to finish anymore. After WAR I think they got less hungry, and more experimental. I remember not realizing it was a guitar for the opening lick on Mysterious Ways.

BB KING - Live at the Regal. Don't get me wrong.....BB King is as massive a genius as Miles Davis, Frank Zappa, Louis Armstrong and/or J.S. Bach. But most of his recorded output just doesn't capture that anywhere close to what Live at the Regal does.

SRV - In Step. The early albums were a promise of what might come. In Step delivered. There is a clarity from sobriety that just doesn't exist in the early records.

YMMV.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

+1 on The Cars -The Cars. Honourable mention for Candy - O.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

allthumbs56 said:


> 100%. Regarding Yes I immediately thought that, as well as "The Yes Album" - 3 absolute masterpieces. Currently I am trying to see Relayer for more than just a mess - but I've yet to find the genius. As for Alice, I have been repeating everything from Love It to Death to Billion Dollar Babies in my car and they are just friggin awesome.


Gates of Delirium...amazing. Tales from Topographic Oceans...there's the rub.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

My brother and I would put this album on the record player and open the album cover like this on a lamp with a blacklight in it








set the record player on repeat and roll up and smoke a few fat ones.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow--many bands listed that I like all or most of their albums.

My entry has to be Pink Floyd--Wish You Were Here

There are songs of theirs on other albums I like, but as a whole, not big fan of the other albums, but Wish You Were Here is a classic.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

amagras said:


> Faith no more - Album of the year
> Megadeth - Youthanasia
> STP - Core
> Soundgarden - Superunknown
> ...


Amigo. This is so up my alley. Did you get those albums back home or had you already been living in Canada? I was in Ottawa at that time at Carleton.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

sambonee said:


> Amigo. This is so up my alley. Did you get those albums back home or had you already been living in Canada? I was in Ottawa at that time at Carleton.


Music in Cuba works differently, there's no trends and people still listen to albums, many times they get attention years after released, all mp3 passed in memory sticks. I'm talking about what they call rockers, people who doesn't listen to salsa and prefer rock, funk and electronic. This is me a few years before moving to Ottawa:


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Love the photo man. Time doesn’t stop for anyone.


----------

